# Your most played game(s)?



## ZerX (Dec 10, 2011)

So on which game did you waste the most time on?

For me it was Need for Speed II SE or Need for Speed IV aka NFS High Stakes.

Oh god when I remember that I played them on average 4-8h/day.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 10, 2011)

According to Steam, Killing Floor, with nearly 770 hours total. Nothing else is even remotely close to that.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

According to Steam... I've logged 1349.3 hours into Morrowind (which I call BS). and I only call BS because I've played it long before I had Steam. I still remember those days back in 9th grade when I had a copy that my friend burned for me. Getting off that forsaken boat in Seyda Neen and being totally entranced in this magical world that was Vanderfell. *nostalgias*

If not Morrowind, Either Age of Empires II, 3 or Mythology. For those games were quite intense in their ability to eat my soul. Or Pokemon. Oh god how many weeks of my life must have been put into those games. 

Or WoW :/ Yes I'm a gamer. Yes I have 12 lvl 85s and an assortment of 60s-> 80s.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 10, 2011)

The Sims, Oblivion, Pokemon gold/silver, Star Fox 64. Seriously, expert mode is hard as hell.


----------



## Cult (Dec 10, 2011)

It's hard to choose but I guess it would be either The Command & Conquer games, Civilization III, LittleBigPlanet, Illusion of Gaia, Crash Bandicoot 3, both Star Wars Battlefront games, The Beatles: Rock Band, or Plants vs Zombies.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 10, 2011)

(A bit sadly) pokemans

somewhere around 1000 hours combining them all together.


----------



## Ames (Dec 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Yes I have *12* lvl 85s and an assortment of 60s-> 80s.



are
you
fucking
shitting
me


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 10, 2011)

According to Steam, I have over 300 hours on Dragon Age Origins.  Outside of Steam, I'd say Final Fantasy Tactics Advance with a bit over 250 hours.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Er.. uhh... fuck Tony Hawk's Underground (original). I swear I must've spent over 3000 hours on that game alone. I got so good, then my disc broke :<

PC? Oblivion, just about 200 hours.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 10, 2011)

As of this last month, in no particular order:

  1) Skyrim

  Before that, it was a toss-up between Mass Effect 2, Oblivion, Halo Reach, Way of the Samurai 3, and the first Grandia.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> 1) Skyrim



story of everyone ever.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> are
> you
> fucking
> shitting
> me



No? It's not that amazing... I also have or have had at least one of every priest race (except for gnomes, don't really like the mini buggahs). And about 10 characters between 60-> 80... And an unholy number under 30.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> No? It's not that amazing... I also have or have had at least one of every priest race (except for gnomes, don't really like the mini buggahs). And about 10 characters between 60-> 80... And an unholy number under 30.



You know he could be referring to the absurd amount of effort involved in getting that many high-levels in such a bad game. :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 10, 2011)

R&C All 4 One. So I can take care of a family of noobs and do all the work.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 11, 2011)

Harvest Moon

.... :|


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

How the hell do you people have so many hours logged into one single game... I would go crazy .-.
I have several games where I logged around 150 hours, but that's about the max for me. Disgaea DS and TWEWY both have a ton of time logged on to them (both over the span of YEARS of playing, though). I have a ton in Okami too because I play through it every year and that usually takes a bit. Plus having over 50 hours on my first playthrough... 
Don't know what else besides those games, though.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl, which probably is what I've logged half the time on my Wii for and in which I have mastered the art of Bowser...ing.

As a franchise, though, Pokemon was basically my childhood.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 11, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> (A bit sadly) pokemans
> 
> somewhere around 1000 hours combining them all together.


I'm guessing this is the case for me too. Might be even more time than that spent on them though. If a series doesn't count though, then it might be the first Red Faction. I have no idea how long I spent playing that, but I'm sure it's some impressive number.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

About 1.5k hours logged onto World of Warcraft

500 hours logged on Garrys Mod.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 with 169 hours.

But I'm sure that playing Ratchet and Clank beat that time.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2011)

It has been, and will always be Morrowind.

At least until I get Skyrim, then it will be that


----------



## Onnes (Dec 11, 2011)

Starsiege: Tribes.


----------



## Seas (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if League of Legends or Counter-Strike 1.6 is my most played game.
I can calculate my time in LoL though and that's over 1000 hours.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 11, 2011)

LoL has a lot of my time. I actually have over 3000 saves in Oblivion, so there's always that.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 11, 2011)

Easily Mortal Kombat 9, that game has had a spell on me since release.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

WoW has its fan base. And I am one of its fans.


----------



## saggansingh (Dec 11, 2011)

My most listened to song is "Under Pressure" by Queen & Bowie, but it's only played like 8 times, haha.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> WoW has its fan base. And I am one of its fans.


Well at least you're one of the sane ones, I'll give you that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2011)

Most total hours of a game played, including repeats, would probably be Guardian Legend or Lifeforce. Maybe Super Metroid. I would constantly play those things over, and over, and the fuck over again.

Most hours in one playthrough or single save file or whatever would probably be Pokemon Blue or Silver.

Most played "modern" game would probably be Zelda Twilight Princess or Fable 2.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 11, 2011)

For sheer hours on a single game, Dofus, though not by a huge margin over other MMOs and virtual sites I've played.  Sheer hours and most replays on a single player game, FF7 or Vagrant Story.  For greatest number of replays (excluding solitaire and minesweeper and anything SNES or earlier when I had the ridiculous tolerance for repetition that children do) the Vasebreaker Endless minigame in Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Well at least you're one of the sane ones, I'll give you that.



What is this "sane" you speak of?


----------



## Flatline (Dec 11, 2011)

Steam games:

- Garry's Mod (114 hours)
- Borderlands (98 hours)
- FUEL (94 hours)

And a few others with 50+ hours.

Non-Steam games:

Re-Volt
Minecraft
Age of Empires II
Morrowind


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 11, 2011)

If MMOs count, then Runescape with around seven years.

Also, Tales of Symphonia with around 300 hours.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of bumping my time on KF to 1,000 hours for no good reason.


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 11, 2011)

Morrowind, without a doubt.  I spent every single day, at least 8 hours every day, playing Morrowind for about 4 years straight before I started playing other games again.  Before Morrowind, it was probably MechWarrior 2 and Diablo 1.  Then I wasted 7 years on WoW, only the failure of Cata got me off there, now I waste my life on Minecraft and Skyrim.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2011)

I've probably put the most hours into Super Smash Bros. series, Pokemon and MapleStory. I think I've had 800 hours in Super Smash Bros. Melee, at least 300, probably more than 400 hours in Brawl, and I've had over 600 hours in Pokemon Diamond, plus at least 300 hours for Heart Gold and Black. Not to mention the originals, which I've spent a large chunk of my childhood playing. I don't know my hours for MapleStory, but it's probably past 1000. Tales of Symphonia and Final Fantasy Tactics Advance also have at least 300 hours in them.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 11, 2011)

Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis (Now rebranded to ArmA: Cold War Assault). Four years and counting (not pure playtime obviously).


----------



## Lunar (Dec 11, 2011)

Pokemon, specifically Pokemon Emerald.  That cart is so worn it's not even funny.  Still playable, though.  

I love the first generation Pokemon (especially FireRed, 'cause yay better graphics than Red), but third gen will always be special to me; that's where I started getting really into Pokemon again after a 4 year period of being "meh" about it.

Edit: I haven't seen you post in ages, Rob.


----------



## Kisura (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to play outside more often, but then I took an arrow to the knee!

My most played games are WoW, Skyrim, and Mw3 at this current date and time. Xbox360 FTW.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 11, 2011)

Possibly Gundam vs. Zeta Gundam, Kingdom Hearts 2, Star Wars Battlefront 2, and Gundam Battle Assault 2.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 11, 2011)

All time: WoW

Recently: Skyrim and LoL... mostly Skyrim


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 11, 2011)

Even after logging 70+ hours on Skyrm and around 60 on Saint's Row: The Third, I still have to say Disgaea 3 holds the accolade for being my most played game. I stopped around 120-ish hours after getting all 24 units I had up to the max Lv.9999, along with making my Thief as OP as possible. A good 10-15 of those hours went to simply reincarnating her and re-leveling her back to 9999 god knows how many times.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd say it's CS:S, B1942, B1942 RTR and BF1942 Secret Weapons.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

We're all gamer fags :/


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2011)

life


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 11, 2011)

Let me see, probably Monster Rancher 2.  I used to play it so much, I scratched up the disc with all the swapping I did.  Then I went out and brought another one so I could keep playing.  I even kept a collection of cds nearby so I could generate the monsters I wanted while searching for new ones.  A close second would be...Animal Crossing for the gamecube.  Yeah, I played the game every day for a year lol.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 11, 2011)

All time: Diablo II, almost erry day 2000 to 2004, although I haven't played it nearly as much recently. 

Next would be TF2, 650 hours on steam and probably 200 on Xbox, but I haven't played since August and probably never will again.

More recently, Forsaken World, FUEL, and Skyrim.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Edit: I haven't seen you post in ages, Rob.


Hi. I post, just mostly in Three Frags Left. Times change, people move on, blah blah.

It's funny, third generation was my 'meh' period.


----------



## Mollfie (Dec 11, 2011)

I would guess:

Pokemon
Fable 1 (2 being a close second I would think)
The Sims
Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Oblivion, Portal 2, UT99 (played the shit out of that game), Battlefront 2,  TH Underground (which is by FAR my most played game ever).


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 11, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Tales of Symphonia and Final Fantasy Tactics Advance also have at least 300 hours in them.



Yesssssss.

I'm not alone to know Tales of Symphonia by heart :3


----------



## Xeno (Dec 11, 2011)

Unfortunatley maplestory.....Probably have at least a minimum of 1000 hours on it.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 12, 2011)

Azure said:


> life


The whole problem with life is that it isn't a game.  There's no walkthrough, you can't start over, there's no class/race balancing, and as you get older you get weaker, not stronger.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yesssssss.
> 
> I'm not alone to know Tales of Symphonia by heart :3


FEEL THE PAIN
OF THOSE INFERIOR BEINGS
AS YOU BURN IN HELL!


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

*give it up give it up now*

I miss WoW :/ 

But also. Runescape, neopets, Flash games in general and Maple story.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> FEEL THE PAIN
> OF THOSE INFERIOR BEINGS
> AS YOU BURN IN HELL!



The sequel was disappointing, though :c


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> The sequel was disappointing, though :c


B-but the sadist... I mean Alice-chan... : (


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> B-but the sadist... I mean Alice-chan... : (



R.I.P. :c

Her boyfriend was awesome too, why must all cool people either die or disappear at the end D=


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> R.I.P. :c
> 
> Her boyfriend was awesome too, why must all cool people either die or disappear at the end D=


It was all for the sake of a good boss fight, so I'm satisfied. I actually had -the most- trouble with that fight.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> *give it up give it up now*
> 
> I miss WoW :/
> 
> But also. Runescape, neopets, Flash games in general and Maple story.



ugh runescape. quit that shit five years ago, never gone back. it's so fucking unbalanced.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> It was all for the sake of a good boss fight, so I'm satisfied. I actually had -the most- trouble with that fight.



Really?  I thought it was quite easy on Mania (after three playthroughs and the best monsters in my party)


----------



## Francis Vixen (Dec 14, 2011)

2000+ hours on Final Fantasy 4 and 6 combined.
1500+ hours on the Legend of Zelda series.
~1000 hours on the Pokemon series.
~400 hours on the Age of Empires series.
~250 hours on Runescape.
~100 hours on Metroplexity.


Gotta love the classics.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 14, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon
Morrowind
KOTOR 2: The Sith Lords (I got stuck...and lost...)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 14, 2011)

Fallout 3
Skyrim
Ratchet & Clank 3
Killing floor
I get easily bored on games so my hours aren't too whopping


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 14, 2011)

Minecraft
Epic War 4
Warlight
Chess


----------



## Zenia (Dec 14, 2011)

I mainly just play New Super Mario Bros and Mario Kart on my Wii. I only really like Mario games. XD


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Really?  I thought it was quite easy on Mania (after three playthroughs and the best monsters in my party)


Yeah, well, I thought Abyssion was easy on Mania. I always have more trouble when I have to focus on two enemies.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, well, I thought Abyssion was easy on Mania. I always have more trouble when I have to focus on two enemies.



Ya.  Harder to keep two enemies focused on you than a single one.  Seems one of 'em always go after the healers/supports while you're stuck with the other one.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ya.  Harder to keep two enemies focused on you than a single one.  Seems one of 'em always go after the healers/supports while you're stuck with the other one.


This is why I don't play RTS games. 2's bad enough, let alone 20 or so.


----------



## Piroshki (Dec 14, 2011)

Runescape, Maplestory, LoZ games, Pokemon games, Guitar Hero, Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem games, and Final Fantasy games.

I'm sure once I get Skyrim it'll dominate everything else. I should probably finish that game that I borrowed from my friend like a year and a half ago before I get it.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> Runescape, Maplestory, LoZ games, Pokemon games, Guitar Hero, Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem games, and Final Fantasy games.


You like Pokemon? You like Fire Emblem?! What server are you on in MapleStory?!?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> This is why I don't play RTS games. 2's bad enough, let alone 20 or so.



Some RTS are awesome, like the Age of serie.


----------



## Nerts (Dec 15, 2011)

Sins of a Solar Empire is good too if you don't like having to micromanage at the speed of light to not suck.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 16, 2011)

Mainseries pokemon game I probaly have 100 in each game, with 350 or so in both Emerald and Platnium. About 1300 in Team Fortress 2. Spent enough time in SimCity 4 as well. Diablo 2 too.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2011)

Played a great game on R&C: All 4 One. Me and another person sped through the levels and did well. Until the other two players were added. They were slow and dragging the camera. Noobs.


----------



## Lumpi (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeeeaah, this is one of my threads ;D

I just looove Assassin's Creed II, Ezio is just super-awesome. I also played the 1 game and Brotherhood, but I think I don't really wanna play with ol'-Ezio in Revelations - I almost feel like his mom ;D xD

Also a really good game with a lot of action and epic quotes: Shadows of the Damned! <3 I don't know if someone knows it here, but I've rarely seen such a great game before!
A mexican demon-hunter with a former-demon named "Johnson" who's a skull now - what could be better xD?

And also:
Dungeon Keeper 1 and 2
and the "Thief"-series <33
Oh, and Splinter Cell Conviction!

And on the GBA all this SuperMario and Yosh-Stuff, it's so cute!


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 16, 2011)

FF7, FFXIII, Reach, UMvC, Sonic Adventure 2, and Sonic Adventure DX are games ive spent loads of hours playing still


----------

